# Making Cheese WITHOUT a Starter



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Anyone try this? It has to be possible since they made cheese with having to go to the "starter store" 

I've done bread without buying yeast, i.e. sourdough. Although I haven't been
satisfied with the taste, I can do it and get it to rise.

I know I've left out raw milk just to curdle on its own and after a week or so the milk separated and there was an extremely thick substance at the top of the jar that didn't semll half bad.

Anyone have a technique or recipt to share?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You can use yogurt or buttermilk as the starter.

Explanation:
http://biology.clc.uc.edu/fankhauser/Cheese/Cheese_course/Cheese_course.htm


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

there are numerous recipes using only milk and vinegar..


----------



## GoldenSeal (May 21, 2009)

That's a FANTASTIC website, Alice. Thank you SO much for posting it


----------

